# Marriage in Italy?



## Finally_in_EU (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

I (sincerely) appreciated the past great responses to my 'a US citizen-but without a home Country' situation. 

In short: my Schengen Visa is almost expired due to a work-permit neglect/mistake by the local Foreigner Supervisor & the Employer/Company in Germany (clearly not my mistake). Legally, I'm supposed to leave the 'Schengen States' for 180 days, -then return as a 'tourist' again. 

I thought of an interesting question: What if I got married in Italy to either a local there or someone from a nearby EU? Country -but if 'after' my Schengen Visa expires? Does anyone know if that also somehow qualifies me for permanent residency [anywhere] (after-the-fact) & so I can legally re-enter the Schengen States again without thousands of €'s of penalties?

* What if I did leave the Schengen States for 180 days but there was no Border Officer to stamp my passport in [that] new Country (how would I prove I left the Schengen States)? *

If I ever had to legally leave the 'Schengen States' for 180 days, I'd be curious where people (in my increasingly common political situation) are most easily traveling to, to spend that 180 days (and to somehow live very cheaply & support themselves there during that time with any kind of available {legal?} work {ie: teaching english, grocery-store work, lower-pay factory work, cleaning work if necessary, etc.j{I've never been able to find a job in my profession in the colder-climate EU})? 

Is it possible that Canary Is., or Liechtenstein, or Andorra, or one of the eastern EU Countries, or Nordic Countries are one of those viable (non-schengen?) places? Sorry to sound so naive but I really need advice - it's certainly not my fault I don't have a 'home country' to go home to. 

*What about other nearby livable Countries?* Any ideas anyone? 

Sadly, due to the recent work-permit mistake at the moment I cannot afford the Immigration Attorney, but, in the past I read some really good advice from regular people like us here in these forums on similar subjects and so I hope to hear more. I would appreciate anyone's thoughtful advice -as I would do for anyone. Thanks everyone!


----------

